# Merging ISO files



## Madfable (Aug 23, 2010)

Long story short. I have 29 small 200mb ISO files. When I had a pc I used winiso to merge these files into one iso file. I cannot seem to figure out how to do this on a mac, however. Any program out there that does this? Thanks for anything you can tell me!


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 23, 2010)

You should be able to do this manually using the Finder. Just mount a copy of one .iso file on the Desktop. successively mount the others and drag their contents to the first.


----------



## Madfable (Aug 23, 2010)

What, I just click and drag the iso file onto desktop? Or I copy 001 onto desktop, then select all the other 28 files and drag on top of the mounted ISO oo1? Not sure I'm following.


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 23, 2010)

Madfable said:


> What, I just click and drag the iso file onto desktop? Or I copy 001 onto desktop, then select all the other 28 files and drag on top of the mounted ISO oo1? Not sure I'm following.


You have clarified things. You have a segmented .iso disc image file. Double-clicking the lowest numbered file may automatically mount the whole set as a single Desktop volume. If that does not work, then try *Disk Utility*.


----------



## Madfable (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes, segmented. No, clicking on the smallest does not work. I don't think disk utility can do it as well though.


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 24, 2010)

We need to return to the batter's box. List the names *exactly* of the first three segments and the names *exactly* of the last three segments. Be sure to include all of the extensions exactly as they appear.

I will assume that you have all of the segments between the first and last three.


----------



## Madfable (Aug 24, 2010)

So I've been grinding on the problem the last few days and finally found a solution last night. Found joiner program that was mac-friendly.

http://www.freebyte.com/hjsplit

Thanks for the help though! I do appreciate it!


----------

